# FBEB-Multi WB-Member Contribution



## GeauxGameCalls (Apr 12, 2015)

I got this wood from @justallan and it was sent to Jonathan for stabilizing and it's going to go back to @justallan to finish our trade. It's not the greatest quality picture. There's no finish yet but I'll be doing my usual call coat finish. 

It won't let me tag Jonathan. I'm not sure why.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony (Apr 12, 2015)

Very good Elliott! Awesome job! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 12, 2015)

Looks great without the finish Elliot! Cant wait to see it with it. Nice work.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Apr 12, 2015)

Looking great as is. Make sure and post when completed as it is a really nice looking piece of work you got going

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Apr 12, 2015)

Will do guys. Just put the first coat on.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Apr 12, 2015)

Looks great so far!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 12, 2015)

Spectacular! Even the saw dust is amazing! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 12, 2015)

That is sweet looking Elliot ! The figure is really gonna pop when the finish goes on.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## justallan (Apr 12, 2015)

WOW! Simply beautiful, Elliot.


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Apr 12, 2015)

It's all yours! Can't wait to finish it. It will probably be my best call to date. @justallan


----------



## justallan (Apr 12, 2015)

Very cool. I sure like the looks of it so far.


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Apr 12, 2015)

I wish I had my inserts finished..


----------



## justallan (Apr 12, 2015)

I could have actually tried it out today, LOL.
I went out riding and horn hunting and there were ducks on every pond and reservoir around.
Have you ever tried turning elk horn?


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Apr 13, 2015)

justallan said:


> I could have actually tried it out today, LOL.
> I went out riding and horn hunting and there were ducks on every pond and reservoir around.
> Have you ever tried turning elk horn?



Nope I've heard it usually needs to be stabilized and it stinks pretty bad but it looks great!


----------



## justallan (May 22, 2015)

WOO-HOO!
I got the call that Elliot made for me and am really pleased. Awesome job, Elliot. Nice chunk of wood, some darned fine turning skills and the finish is way better than my camera skills show.
Thank you very much.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (May 27, 2015)

excellent job! you certainly have a talent worth pursuing.


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (May 27, 2015)

Thank you!


----------

